# Road tax



## AL68 (Nov 23, 2008)

I am thinking of buying a Hymer swing - 1997 P reg but actually an imported left hand drive arriving in England in 2002. So does it depend on the CO2 emissions or is it viewed, as reg suggests, as a pre 2001 vehicle?

Its a 1.9 turbo diesel.

Information please

Thanks

Al.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Does it not depend on gross weight for motorhomes, not emissions? Under 3500tons £185 above £165. You only have to worry about emissions to enter the LEZ or the equivalent continental cities.

peedee


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Neither, motorhomes are classed as Private light goods (up to 3500kg) or Private heavy goods (over 3500kg).
PLG is £185 pa and PHG is £165 pa.
Gerry


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

That seems to confirm it then! 

peedee


----------



## AL68 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks, interesting that heavy vehicles cost less to tax than light vehicles - can that be correct?

What is in store for the future - are these rates to change?

Al


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Your Crystal ball is as good as mine  I would have thought there was a case for motorhomes to be taxed in a class of their own, They use the highways much less than most vehicles. What tax does a licenced farm tractor pay?

peedee


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

AL68 said:


> Thanks, interesting that heavy vehicles cost less to tax than light vehicles - can that be correct?
> 
> What is in store for the future - are these rates to change?
> 
> Al


http://www.clarecoco.ie/Motor_Tax/Private_Cars_09.html
Does this help you :lol:
or this http://aadrivingschool.co.uk/motoring_advice/car-buyers-guide/cbg_roadtax.html


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

peedee said:


> Your Crystal ball is as good as mine  I would have thought there was a case for motorhomes to be taxed in a class of their own, They use the highways much less than most vehicles. What tax does a licenced farm tractor pay?
> 
> peedee


I went into a farm forum and they Pay £360 each Tractor 8O 
so better keep to Light Goods :roll:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

locovan said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> > Your Crystal ball is as good as mine  I would have thought there was a case for motorhomes to be taxed in a class of their own, They use the highways much less than most vehicles. What tax does a licenced farm tractor pay?
> ...


Yes but they can run on reddeisel which is not subject to some of the taxes


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

farm tractors are exempt from tax.

Peter.


----------



## Braesman (May 9, 2005)

No road tax on agricultural vehicles.
See Here


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Braesman said:


> No road tax on agricultural vehicles.
> See Here


Isnt that if you use it on farm only but you musnt use it on the road pulling anything as then you pay tax??or have I got that wrong 

It appears they may travel 15 miles from the farm exempt from tax.

from a BBC web page
Down on the farm

Farmers enjoy big perks when using their tractors on their own farmland or moving agricultural goods around or onto their property.

They don't have to pay road tax, they use cheaper so-called "red diesel" - and they don't need an operators' licence.

But as soon as the tractor is used for outside haulage jobs, that all changes.

The vehicles have to be brought up to the standards required of regular hauliers, and the operators have to get special licences and have their vehicles regularly checked.

But more and more farmers are "diversifying" into haulage without complying with the law, leaving legitimate hauliers unable to compete with their rock-bottom prices.

VOSA, the Government's vehicle inspectorate, admits there are probably hundreds of illegal tractor operators in the South West alone.

Catching them all is almost imp


----------



## Braesman (May 9, 2005)

If you're on the road hauling your own goods or produce to and from your own land then it's red diesel and no road tax.

But as soon as you start hauling commercially for others then it's full road tax and white diesel.


At least in theory!


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Where is the logic in all this? My motorhome tax is significantly less than that for my 4X4 car. And the newer bigger MH will cost even less!!

If VAT falls from 17.5 to 15% tomorrow the fuel should fall similarly.



C.

My MH runs on RED diesel as well. But will I risk it? er no!

C.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

CliveMott said:


> Where is the logic in all this? My motorhome tax is significantly less than that for my 4X4 car. And the newer bigger MH will cost even less!!
> 
> If VAT falls from 17.5 to 15% tomorrow the fuel should fall similarly.
> 
> ...


Err sorry I went off topic as we have answered the question about road tax.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

CliveMott said:


> Where is the logic in all this? My motorhome tax is significantly less than that for my 4X4 car. And the newer bigger MH will cost even less!!
> 
> If VAT falls from 17.5 to 15% tomorrow the fuel should fall similarly.
> 
> ...


Clive,

Logic, when it comes to govt. departments, is in short supply.

The road tax regime is a collection of modifications and amendments over many decades by many governments.

I won't be surprised if new legislation comes in to change the driving licence and road tax categories for motorhomes. This will resolve the minority claims that for exmaple, an RV over 7500kg does not require a Cat C licence to drive.

Road tax will increase in all categories of motorhome and we will all suffer.

The current difference of £20 is insignificant compared to the costs of running any motorhome. Mine is 4tonnes, so RFL is £165, but fuel consumption is much higher than for eg a low profile at 3.3tonnes (£185 RFL). Thus in net terms I pay more tax in total. That's life.

A new regime might be: -

<3.5 tonnes >3.5 tonnes
Euro 1 £345 £530

Euro 2 £305 £490

Euro 3 £265 £450

Euro 4 £225 £410

Euro 5 £185 £370

where the 'euro*' equates to emissions rating of the engine in use.

That would be bad news for us all!

David


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I fear you may be right.
How about just scrap road tax and put it all on fuel?


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

CliveMott said:


> I fear you may be right.
> How about just scrap road tax and put it all on fuel?


And make all those civil servants unemployed? You're heartless!


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

b16duv said:


> CliveMott said:
> 
> 
> > I fear you may be right.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

CliveMott said:


> I fear you may be right.
> How about just scrap road tax and put it all on fuel?


Yes I would go for that and then the people that use our roads from abroad and the foriegn lorries would pay for the upkeep of our roads as well.
Then I wouldnt mind if the motorways had a paying scheme on them because thats what they are going to do AND we still pay tax.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Sadly, putting it all on fuel wouldn't work for foreign trucks - they come to the uk with enough fuel to get them back to the continent and rarely buy in the uk.

Were the Govt. in the least interested in recovering the environmental costs of burning fossil fuels, the tax would indeed be on the fuel itself. 

A 4.4litre range rover has big RFL >£400/year but if it only does 2000 miles a year, it doesn't pay so much in fuel duty.

A fiat punto is £120 ish a year in RFL, but if it did 75000 mile a year, would pay lots in fuel duty.

But the majority of high mileage drivers are business users and the vat element is reclaimable with duty element a taxable deduction. (as is road tax)

So by putting it on RFL, mondeo man isn't penalised, but the wealthier elements are, thus protecting the labour vote.

Putting it all on fuel would affect votes so won't happen.

And if vat is reduced, they'll get it back another way so they can support the banks to rip us off!

Think I'm going to declare independence for my house and seek recognition by the United Nations!

David


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

b16duv said:


> Sadly, putting it all on fuel wouldn't work for foreign trucks - they come to the uk with enough fuel to get them back to the continent and rarely buy in the uk.
> 
> Were the Govt. in the least interested in recovering the environmental costs of burning fossil fuels, the tax would indeed be on the fuel itself.
> 
> ...


I think I will buy a tractor and do a conversion on that but I wouldnt get very far in a day so long weekends away would be out and arriving on site smelling like a farmyard well 8O


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Just run it on cherry! The HMRC road fuel testing units don't have long enough hoses to reach a ducato fuel tank, so they can't test them!

' Run a £60k motorhome on red deisel, that would be mad!' I said to the inspector and he let me go on my way!

(It was white diesel anyway, honest)

David


----------



## RUSSELLPM (Aug 7, 2008)

Good afternoon,
We bought a hymer swing 1.9 turbo diesel 'P' Reg, in 
august this year and road tax was £185.00.

Regards


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

b16duv said:


> CliveMott said:
> 
> 
> > I fear you may be right.
> ...


 :twisted: As a civil servant currently employed by the agency that everyone seems to knock at present (VOSA) 8) I second b16duv's post. 

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

8O Pedantly it is VED vehicle excise duty not RFL which disappeared in the last century sponsored by W Churchill. In other words a tax like any other tax. The UK fiscal system does not have hypothecated taxes. :roll:


----------



## 114078 (Jul 6, 2008)

All agricultural vehicles are tax exempt but wots that got to do with motor homes


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bluepirate said:


> All agricultural vehicles are tax exempt but wots that got to do with motor homes


That was on the 23rd and I do apologise for that it was me.
I thought that if Farm vehicles come out on the road they have to pay but was since put right.
The are exempt so long as they don't go to far and are only doing farm work.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> I fear you may be right.
> How about just scrap road tax and put it all on fuel?


You must be joking, it already is.
In France there's no road tax, diesel is cheaper that petrol and there both cheaper than here. Yes you pay on the toll roads but there are alternatives which are a pleasure to drive on.

Wobby


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

bluepirate said:


> All agricultural vehicles are tax exempt but wots that got to do with motor homes


Nothing, but things are warming up here and it's cold outside


----------

